# Basswood Rounds? Help!



## col222 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey! Does anyone know of anywhere that I can purchase basswood rounds from? I have an etsy shop (www.familyfotofun.etsy.com) where I transfer photos onto wood. I have been purchasing directly from walnut hollow, but unfortunately they are unable to ensure that each piece of wood is of the quality that I need (no large marks in the center of the wood, between 7" - 11" in height). I have been looking for other places to order with no luck. I have been in contact with basswoodman.com but am unsure yet if they are able to meet my large quantity order needs (up to 500 pieces per moth).

Thanks!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

I have no referral for you, but a suggestion-with such a large need (500/month), it's probably in your best interest to have two or three sources you buy from. Avoids the "all eggs in one basket" danger. It's a principle that applies to business in general. Having one realllly rich client, for instance, is kinda dangerous compared to having 10 sorta-rich clients. Also, if you spread your orders around, it's going to be easier for the vendor to pick out the right quality stock.

Do they provide the rounds cut to size (as seen in your Etsy page)-is that what the 500 refers to? Or are you meaning something different?


----------



## col222 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, the 500 refers to 500 cut pieces of round basswood. The main issue is that Walnut Hollow (company that makes these rounds) will not go through their pieces to select ones that meet my needs. They will only send random pieces (which lots of them end up having marks in the middle of the wood or are much too small for my needs). I need to find another company or individual who can supply large quantities of basswood rounds and go through them before shipping to ensure that they are the size and quality that I am in need of.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Try Heinecke at http://www.heineckewood.com/


----------



## col222 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks! Just sent him an email.


----------

